# How do you clean pleated blinds



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

I need some help from you experienced people! ....especially those who go to Greece/Morocco/Turkey etc. The pleated blinds on the van are filthy- sand, salt, dust and as I don't carry a little hoover when I'm away , I'm losing patience trying to clean the blooming things. I've tried a soft brush, a damp cloth, a dry cloth , a paintbrush- they still look mucky...how do you clean yours?


----------

